# America's Next Top Model Jacket



## shelley s. (Nov 19, 2008)

So this weekend I caught one of those americas next top model marathons on mtv or vh1 or something and saw a jacket on one of the contestants Elina and I feel in LOVE with!!

I mean I guess its nothing too special, like a cropped leather jacket...but i think its super cute

I have been looking online everywhere for something similar with no luck :-/

So I was hoping perhaps someone saw the episode and knew what it was






i couldnt find a picture, but I found some clip on youtube where you can see the top of it...

YouTube - ANTM C11 Ep 04 Bonus Clip 12 - Elina

Ive always wanted a leather jacket but most times they seem too...biker-ish I guess you could say hehe but now since I saw this I must have hahah


----------



## Roxie (Nov 19, 2008)

that is a nice jacket! And I love leather jackets! I have been eyeing them up for years and finally got one in September at a market for $NZ10.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 19, 2008)

wow! NZ10 is a BARGAIN!

I'm not sure where you could find a jacket exactly like the one on the show, but usually thrift stores and markets have a lot of jackets to choose from


----------



## shelley s. (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been eyeing them for years too so I think this is my time!

Hmmm, good idea I hadnt even thought of trying a thrift store





There is one right by my work here...Ill have to go check that out at lunch


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 19, 2008)

I aggree with trying the thrift option, they tend to have lots of leather jackets, and faux leather (my choice of course), but I'll do a bit of a search and see if I can find something similar on the interweb.

Here's some options I found at a couple stores, didn't know what your price range is. Maybe you'll see something you like, some are real and some are faux.

Topshop

Leather Crop Biker Jacket - Jackets and Waistcoats - Kate Moss - Topshop

Urban Outfitters

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Silence &amp; Noise Christiane Jacket (faux)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; byCORPUS Leather Bomber Jacket (leather)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Silence &amp; Noise Hooded Bomber Jacket (faux)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Silence &amp; Noise Zipper Pocket Jacket (faux)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Levis Bomber Jacket (faux)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; byCORPUS Motorcycle Jacket (leather)

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Alpha Firehawk Leather Jacket (Brown Leather)

Forever 21

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...62458&amp;Page=all (leather)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...11686&amp;Page=all (faux)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...92260&amp;Page=all (metallic)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...69740&amp;Page=all (faux)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...97841&amp;Page=all (Leather)

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...84371&amp;Page=all (faux)


----------

